# Sad night here



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I lost one of my old girls today. Penny had been with me about five years, and it has been really sad knowing that she was going to the bridge.
Penny and her sister were two Yorkies that came to me when they were about five years old. Their former owner had them tied to a tree. I lost Honey three years ago. Her teeth were so bad that the vet could not do anything else for her, other than take out bone. Poor Penny had cataracs and could not see that well. She had horrible arthritis, and from time to time, stomach problems. She loved to watch TV, and she would bark at the men. She was debarked, and it was so sad to hear her trying to tell them what she thought of them. For the last year or so, I've had to deal with her stomach problems. This time, she just didn't pull out of it. She seemed at peace, and I don't think she was in pain, but I do mourn her loss.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Penny


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Penny was lucky to have you as her guardian angel, and now she can be yours.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

How sad. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

God bless little penny--and punish those who did this to His precious little one. Blessings on you for making her last days happy. Bet she went to the bridge remembering only your gentle touch and sweet voice, and not those who mistreated her. Don't worry, my Woofie is there getting her oriented as to how things are in that wonderful place, as well as Samantha, Sassy, Max, Sable, and a host of wonderful new doggie friends. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i'm so sorry for your loss. Penny certainly had the time of her life with you, it sounds like


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

aww faye, I'm so sorry!! I teared up just reading this. *gives you a big hug*


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Dear Faye,*



*I know Penny had the best years of her life with you, in your home. I am sorry for your sadness tonight. God Bless you with peace of mind soon.*



*Melanie*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I didn't even know about Penny before. May she rest in peace


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. R.I.P. Penny.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Faye,

Always a sad day when we lose a loved one...but your Penny is now whole again playing with her partner Honey and both are I am sure looking down at you with all the blessings of rescued souls. 

I know that we all wish both Penny and Honey did not have to go through the torture they did before they came into your life....but Gods blessings allowed them both to find the loving touch of a truly wonderful person....

It sounds like you all were fantastic gifts to each other. May God keep both Penny and Honey in his loving embrace until you meet again. 

Thank you Faye for sharing your love with these lovely little angels....and all of us too.

Susan


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss.







God bless you for saving Penny,
and giving her some wonderful years! The Lord has a very special place in his kingdom for you
and Penny.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Faye, I'm sorry you lost Penny. I know how much you care about your furkids.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad she had you to love her & care for her. R.I.P sweet Penny.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Faye,








So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I mourn her loss. I rejoice that she had 5 good years with you, since her previous years are questionable. You did a good thing Faye, and I know that she left for the bridge knowing that she was lucky and loved. As has been said, many of our babies are there, waiting for her......Godspeed little Penny.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone. My dogs are special to me, just like your are to you. I just put everyone to bed, and I accidentally called Sugar (an elderly probably blind poodle) Penny. Sugar likes to take her head and rake the food out of the bowl. She didn't look up when I called her Penny, and I caught myself.
Now, I'm going to go make sure Pocket has eaten and take him away from his friend, Sunshine, for the night. It really is funny to see that cat come running to the x-pen when I put pups in there. I'll bet if I invited Sunshine, he would just crawl up in my bed too, but I'm not quite ready for that. The older ones probably wouldn't appreciate him.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I'm glad that penny had such a wonderful home with you for the past 5 or 6 years. Hope you are doing ok

Amber


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

My thoughts are with you, I am happy that you and Penny
had eachother.










Andrea~


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

She was lucky to be able to live out her last days in your tender care. Bless you as you mourn this loss. I am so sorry.









<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">
It is better to have loved and lost, than never to have loved at all.

</span>


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

Losing a pet is such a sad thing. Remember the good times and consider how different things might have been for her if you had not rescued her. I wish I could ease the sorrow.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your lose. Penny was very lucky to find some one who loved her so much. God bless.
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss . Penny went knowing she was loved . Sarah


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Faye,
I am so sorry to find this very sad news! I hope you find comfort in knowing you gave little Penny those 5 years of love , care, and devotion she so deserved. She may well never have experienced that were it not for you. I don't think we can ever have them in out hearts without mourning their loss. 

Have a Blessed journey dear little Penny !!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am so very sorry for your loss.









[attachment=8835:attachment]


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

rest in peace little penny


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss of Penny, you gave her the best years of her life, Rest in Peace little Penny


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

i'm sorry!
Ginny


----------



## francine (Jan 4, 2005)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family! I know how sad you feel right now but you gave Penny
a wonderful life and celebrate that! Always, celebrate that!!!! Francine


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Faye - I'm so sorry for your loss of little Penny







May she rest in pease. Amen.

[attachment=8840:attachment]


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Penny


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

So sorry!


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Faye:

So sorry to hear about Penny.









Karyn


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Faye, I am so sorry for your loss.







At least she knew that she was loved at the end of her life.







Julia


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I am so sorry about your loss. I know that Penny had the best five yrs. of her life with you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Faye, I'm so sorry for your loss of Penny. It seems no matter when they come

into our lives or how long they stay, they are terribly missed when they leave.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Lucky Penny! To have been rescued and cared for and loved by you for 5 years......it hurts to lose her but she has good company at the Bridge with the Spoiled Maltese and other Spoiled Pets we have lost.

It does make me sad to think she is no longer around to keep her friends here company, though.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss of Penny







Poor Penny was so blessed to have you as her owner







She is in my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks, everyone. 

It was Penny's time. She could barely walk, she was loosing weight, and I'm not sure if she could see or just knew where she was going from habit. I've been through this before with elderly dogs. It's never easy, but it comes to the point that it is harder to watch them suffer than to try to keep them here with us.


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

I am really sorry to hear about your loss...At least you know she is no longer in pain...


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of Penny...








Jess


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Deepest heartfelt sympathy for your loss of sweet Penny.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm very sorry to read of your loss. Penny was blessed with you and your love, and you were blessed in return with hers.


----------



## maltese momma (May 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Mia Sno and Arlene


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am so sorry on your loss of your precious Penny. I know the pain of losing a wonderful furbaby.







Hugs and prayers for you.


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

Penny was very lucky indeed to have spent her final years with you. What a sad story. Hugs to you and yours.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss of Penny.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I feel so bad for you. It is never easy to go through, even though she is at peace.














I am so sorry


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

So sorry to hear of the loss of you'r angel Penny














You were both blessed to have had each other


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Do Not Stand At My Grave And Weep 

Do not stand at my grave and weep
I am not there
I do not sleep
I am a thousand winds that blow
I am the diamond glints on snow
I am the sunlight on ripened grain
I am the gentle Autumn rain
When you awaken in the morning's hush
I am the swift uplifting rush of quiet birds
In circled flight
I am the soft stars that shine at night
Do not stand at my grave and cry
I am not there
I did not die

Author Unknown
I can't remember where I copied this, but it always touches me. So very sorry for your loss.
Aimee


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

I just read about your precious Penny......bless your heart.....my heart goes out to you as I sit here and shed a few tears for you and for the lovely lady you will be missing in your life.

God bless....


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

You are a great Mom. You and Penny were so blessed to have each other. Take care.
Kerry, Lola and Crisse


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*I apologize for being late to this thread. 

Losing a beloved pet is one of the hardest things us humans must endure.









(((Faye))) I am so very sorry for your loss of sweet Penny.

~Carole,Bella, and Krista~*


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

Hugs and prayers, sweetie.


----------

